# Med Tech Civvie Work After Contract End



## probi (27 Oct 2012)

Hey im currently a 24 year old, completing my PCP/ EMT-Advanced course here in Alberta, with about 2 months left im seriously considering pursing my dream of becoming an army medic.   I do have a history with the Army Reserves where I did quite well during training (commendations, top shot award - will this help my application much?),  but really never went any where in the world with it.  Now what im really wondering is,  Im sure my term as a med tech with the forces will be a good place to gain knowledge and skills for my future,  but once my contract is up what is the transferability like.   I mean if I join as an EMT will I receive training to become a civilian paramedic during my combat training as well?  I understand the scope of practice is a bit different,  but will becoming a med tech in the forces set me up for success to transfer into the roll of civilian paramedic after wards??

Thank you for your wisdom,
-probi


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2012)

probi said:
			
		

> <snip> will becoming a med tech in the forces set me up for success to transfer into the roll of civilian paramedic after wards??



Issue of a licence to practice paramedicine is set by the provincial regulators. 

Licensure of Medical Technicians was recently discussed here:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/107868.0.html


----------



## Armymedic (27 Oct 2012)

probi said:
			
		

> Now what im really wondering is,  Im sure my term as a med tech with the forces will be a good place to gain knowledge and skills for my future,  but once my contract is up what is the transferability like.



Other than the ability to write in a manner that conforms with rules of grammar and punctuation? The skills of the civilian EMT is the base level of what the lowest Med Tech Pte are supposed to achieve before they get to their first unit to work. So everything beyond that will provide some level of positive experience towards future careers.



			
				probi said:
			
		

> I understand the scope of practice is a bit different,  but will becoming a med tech in the forces set me up for success to transfer into the roll of civilian paramedic after wards??



Nothing that will directly impact your ability to be paid more than if you spent the time working for your civilian company for those years instead.


----------



## probi (27 Oct 2012)

lol i would expect such a tart response from a riders fan, ok thank you both for the quick responses  [mountie],  Im just wondering what military knowledge/ certifications are transferable to the  civilian world.   Ill check that link out mario, Thanks 

ps.   "Conforms with _*the*_ rules of grammar"


----------



## brihard (27 Oct 2012)

probi said:
			
		

> lol i would expect such a tart response from a riders fan, ok thank you both for the quick responses  [mountie],  Im just wondering what military knowledge/ certifications are transferable to the  civilian world.   Ill check that link out mario, Thanks
> 
> ps.   "Conforms with _*the*_ rules of grammar"



Yeah, you're missing the point there, buds. More or less proper use of English actually IS expected here. Capitalization, punctuation, etc. It's a courtesy to everyone else who ends up reading it. This isn't a chat room full of teenage girls. There are standards here, and they are enforced. If you're considering military life, such a simple requirement ought not be troubling for you to pay attention to.


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2012)

probi said:
			
		

> Im just wondering what military knowledge/ certifications are transferable to the  civilian world.



The attached .pdf from Emergency Health Services ( Ontario ) confirms that QL*5* qualified Med Techs are eligible to challenge AEMCA.

AEMCA is required to work as a Paramedic in Ontario at _any_ level.

( The 80 hours of preceptorship has been increased to 120. )


----------



## Armymedic (28 Oct 2012)

probi said:
			
		

> Im just wondering what military knowledge/ certifications are transferable to the  civilian world.



Ability to write with proper punctuation that enables your application to be regarded as preferable to others would be one of those minute details of military service that is transferable to the civilian world. 

And considering every run has a written report to document events, the ability to write in proper English should not be overlooked.


----------

